# Pokemon: Gen 1 vs. Gen 5



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 20, 2012)

Right now, this generation is pure shit.
But in 10 years it will be remembered as the best.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

While the designs take part in the hate because of the ridiculousness of them, the nostalgia is probably what breaks the ice for most.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2012)

Let's just agree pokemon designs have always been batshit insane.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Let's just agree pokemon designs have always been batshit insane. AFTER GENERATION 2 OF COURSE. POSSIBLY EVEN AFTER 3.


I agree with you...._now._


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you seen Digimon?


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 20, 2012)

Every generation had awfully-looking Pokémon and some nice.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who actually liked the Gen 5 pokemon? Yes I will admit their designs are either unoriginal or out there but who cares? I wish people would stop being nostalgia whores I mean most of us here started on either Gen 1 or 2. A lot of kids started on Gen 4 or 5 and when they're older they'll see those as nostalgic and the best designs.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2012)

This 5th gen it's the first that goes into the category.... "omfg, this is awful!"
The 4th one is just okay, not really good but not THAT bad (lots of evolutions forms of older pkmns)
The 3rd it's really weird... but good at the same time
The 2nd and 1st are the best ones


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> Am I the only one who actually liked the Gen 5 pokemon? Yes I will admit their designs are either unoriginal or out there but who cares? I wish people would stop being nostalgia whores I mean most of us here started on either Gen 1 or 2. A lot of kids started on Gen 4 or 5 and when they're older they'll see those as nostalgic and the best designs.


But the Gen 5 design suck! 
/nostalgia whore.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> X_XSlashX_X said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who actually liked the Gen 5 pokemon? Yes I will admit their designs are either unoriginal or out there but who cares? I wish people would stop being nostalgia whores I mean most of us here started on either Gen 1 or 2. A lot of kids started on Gen 4 or 5 and when they're older they'll see those as nostalgic and the best designs.
> ...



Blah :|


----------



## Youkai (Feb 20, 2012)

well there has to be some sort of end to possible designes sooner or later so yeah .....

i think they should have stopped at first gen and just maybe gave every pokemon more evolutions up to 4 or something instead of doing 5000000 completely new.
in the beggining it was like "hey yeah i can remember all 150 i am cool !!!" and than it was "muahahahaha noob i know all 15*1* !!!" 
well after it became like "i know all 487" it became like "man get a life -.-V"


Really was fun at the beginning but even the second gen pokemon where not for me anymore.


----------



## pubert09 (Feb 20, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> This 5th gen it's the first that goes into the category.... "omfg, this is awful!"
> The 4th one is just okay, not really good but not THAT bad (lots of evolutions forms of older pkmns)
> The 3rd it's really weird... but good at the same time
> The 2nd and 1st are the best ones


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 20, 2012)

how about you all come up with better designs, cause you all know what pocket monsters should look like.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 20, 2012)

Rawr imma charizard         
Rawr imma garbage bag  

The storyline for gen 5 was a big change and made up for the huge amount of shitty pokemon designs.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 20, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Rawr imma charizard
> Rawr imma garbage bag
> 
> The storyline for gen 5 was a big change and made up for the huge amount of shitty pokemon designs.



Hahahaha story in a pokemon game.
Good one. No pokemon game ever had a story that was more than words meant to be skipped through.

---

Every gen has some shitty pokemon. It's just that the later the gens get, the larger the ratio of shit : good get.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't care about the Pokémon that look bad, because I either:
1- Get used to them;
2- Don't use them.


----------



## prowler (Feb 20, 2012)

is gen 5 black and white?

if so, it wasn't the pokemon that was up with it, it was the charm.


----------



## Kyary (Feb 20, 2012)

Gen 1 will always be the best ! Everyone by now has memorized the location of each Pokemon and the map of Kanto 



Pingouin7 said:


> I don't care about the Pokémon that look bad, because I either:
> 1- Get used to them;
> 2- Don't use them.


So true


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 21, 2012)

You make a good point, but I still like the simple colors used in Gen 1. It allows you to fully take in the shape and qualities of the pokemon.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 21, 2012)

Yup. The colors did that. Yuuuuuuup.


----------



## MichaelYee (Feb 21, 2012)

with 600+ pokemon, one would think they would be running out of ideas >.>


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2012)

My theory is they have some sort of vault that holds well over 1000+ different and "Unique" Pokemon and they just close their eyes and choose around 200 of them for each new generation.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 21, 2012)

MichaelYee said:


> with 600+ pokemon, one would think they would be running out of ideas >.>


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/300604/game-freak-we-wont-run-out-of-ideas-for-new-pokmon/

I can't post this enough times.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 21, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> MichaelYee said:
> 
> 
> > with 600+ pokemon, one would think they would be running out of ideas >.>
> ...





> plus some humorous Pokémon such as Trubbish (a Poison bin bag), Vanilish (a vanilla ice cream) and a Chandelure (a chandelier).



...durrhurrhurr- that's not freakin' funny Ken.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 21, 2012)

Psyduck isn't just a duck. It's the fucking duck.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 21, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> MichaelYee said:
> 
> 
> > with 600+ pokemon, one would think they would be running out of ideas >.>
> ...


Yeah, they're totally not just saying that to keep hope alive for newer generations. Totally.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 21, 2012)

3>5>2>4>1

1 was shit apart from Charmander family.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 21, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> 3>5>2>4>1
> 
> 1 was shit apart from Charmander family.


Your opinion no longer matters.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 21, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > 3>5>2>4>1
> ...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 21, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...


You're not using the meme correctly, but you get a like for Neil deGrasse Tyson, nonetheless.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 21, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 21, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > 3&gt;5&gt;2&gt;4&gt;1
> ...


Implying opinions ever mattered for that kind of thing.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 21, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...


Yes, opinions do matter in a thread that is based around separate opinions. I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do here with that comment, but I can't be assed to figure out.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 21, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


You can't say his opinion doesn't matter based on "it's different than mine" or any other equally-crappy argument.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 21, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


I can and did? Good at changing the subject, though. Very sleuth like. However, I find it laughable that you didn't see that it was a joke, but *me and the person it was directed at *did right before you posted.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 21, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


Funny how I knew you would pull the "I was joking" argument before you posted.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 21, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Funny how I knew you would pull the "I was joking" argument before you posted.



That's funny since I've never said that here, you still bothered posting, and it's obvious. Just leave kid, your grasping at straws every time you try to start something here makes you look pathetic. Have fun, though - you keep being you.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 21, 2012)

People just don't like new things...
But they will run out to get new things...


----------



## Forstride (Feb 21, 2012)

So true.  Honestly, I a lot of the new Pokemon to be much more interesting than a lot of the older ones.  IMO, Gen 2 had some of the most boring Pokemon in existence.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> So true.  Honestly, I a lot of the new Pokemon to be much more interesting than a lot of the older ones.  IMO, Gen 2 had some of the most boring Pokemon in existence.


But but but.... Cyndaquil.... :c




rockstar99 said:


> 3>5>2>4>1
> 
> 1 was shit apart from Charmander family.



Mine would be..... 4>3>1>2>5
Seriously dislike Gen 5 both competitively and animated-wise. '-'
Blaziken+Speed boost, Excadrill, T-tar, thunderbro and Conkeldurr(HURR DURR). Good team is good.
Gen 4 was the best


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 21, 2012)

The broken stuff (Blaziken and Excadrill) is banned anyways.
I love the new metagame, I find all the weather being used pretty fun.

I'm currently building a Rain team myself.


----------



## KazoWAR (Feb 21, 2012)

1=2=3=4=5


----------



## Shiro09 (Feb 21, 2012)

2>1>4>5>3 I loved Pokemon Johto.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 21, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how I knew you would pull the "I was joking" argument before you posted.
> ...


" However, I find it laughable that you didn't see that *it was a joke*"


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2012)

Gen 3 ftw.
Blaziken kicks every other starters ass.
After pokemon emerald the quality of the games started to go down, Diamond and pearl only had *2 fire types* before elite 4
Ponyta and Chimchar WTF
3>1>2>4>5


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Gen 3 ftw.
> Blaziken kicks every other starters ass.
> After pokemon emerald the quality of the games started to go down, Diamond and pearl only had *2 fire types* before elite 4
> Ponyta and Chimchar WTF
> 3>1>2>4>5


THIS. THIS TIMES A LOT.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Gen 3 ftw.
> ...


Blaziken = most epicest fire starter EVER.
After that, my second choice is Typhlosion. (as I love PURE FIRE TYPES, TOO MUCH DUAL FIRE STARTERS DAMMIT.)


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats true. Only typhlosion is pure i think
Still, it dont get more epic than this...


----------



## frogboy (Feb 22, 2012)

-snip-

On topic... I like ALL the gens, though my personal favorite was Gen 3.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Edit: Never mind, it was totally pointless without the first part of the post.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll gladly be a Pokemon in Gen 6.


----------



## pubert09 (Feb 23, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Frequently visiting a site you dislike correlates to it, sure. There's gotta be some self hate there, or you're just a really bored moron.
> ...


If I pointed out all the idiocy and ignorance I see, my post count would be way higher, but hey I'm a passive little bitch. 

EDIT: Decided to add something on topic. I will always love those first two and kind of the third gen so it's really hard for me to accept new things. It's something I grew up with and I just can't replace them basically. I can't just like 600+ pokemon.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Have you seen Digimon?


Most of the newer Digimon look better then the new Pokemon (Even if most of the new Digimon look like Transformers)


----------



## Jennyfurr (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I'll always love Gen 1 the most.  I guess I associate the gen 1 & 2 games with my carefree childhood, playing Pokemon all day and not having to worry about much else!  I still like and play the newer gens, but I just can't seem to get into them like the first gen.  My first thought when starting a new game in the latest gens is always "where can I get a Pikachu?" haha


----------



## Qtis (Feb 23, 2012)

Pixel Pokémon for the win. That's what quite a few people seem to think


----------



## Rydian (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Feb 23, 2012)

Rydian said:


>



I've just noticed that Electrode is a Dreamworks character:






Look at that expression!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 23, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmoNaTSXPMA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> how about you all come up with better designs, cause you all know what pocket monsters should look like.







There you go, Wait till I draw its evolution.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Have you seen Digimon?


Digimon Anime was awesome, games were meh, design were #V*#@RSDVHJA


----------



## smile72 (Feb 23, 2012)

I like Generation 1 and 2 but the most super awesome Pokemon came in Generation 3, though I also like Generation 4's Pokemon, I thought the 5th generation was a little strange.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 23, 2012)

The gen 5 just hit puberty! Dont hate on him like bieber!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2012)

Emerald had all the best in-game features like the original contests, the cool berry mixing machine and the trick house.
Rayquaza was also an epic main legendary
Emerald also had dive which again made the game that little bit different also its the only game where you have a dad.
I don't even want to get started on why they have the best starters.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I grew up being proud of my level 68 charizard on my Red version... but Emerald is still the tits.

Well, now I think HG/SS or B/W are best...


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 25, 2012)

Pokemon just isn't the same...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 25, 2012)

They need some Black-Ice on their creation team.
If someone is getting paid to animate garbage bags and ice cream. I could be making millions.


----------

